# Just installed new 921



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

I just bought a 921 to go with my new Mitsubishi DLP TV.
I installed an HDMI cable for my dvd player but I'm using a component cable at 1080i setting for the 921.
The new Mits only have HDMI, no DVI input
The rolling ticker tape on the news channels though does not roll steadily across the screen though like it does on my 721 and 508.
It seems to move across the screen in a jerky motion and even the Hi-def channels seem to be less than smooth when movement takes place, like panning around on an outdoor panoramic shot.
Will this go away if I use a dvi hook up or is this something that is typical of a signal from a 921 or hi-def receiver.
This is my first venture into hi-def
Thanks


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

Using 1080i output I get smooth motion using component cable to a Mits rear projection CRT TV. I would try another source if possible to see if it is your TV. John


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

Is it possible to see four sat locations (main & wing sats) with legacy lnbs? It works with the other single tuner sat receivers I have (6000, 811, 508) yet I can't get it to work with the 921. 

SETUP:
SW-64 switch on output 3 & 4 goes to two SW-21 switches and the output goes to both tuners. There's no Superdish icon on the check switch screen to highlight to make the receiver go through a 50 check switch test like the my other receivers. It will only do a 28 check switch test and then will give me errors after the switch check ends. 

The funny thing is that the switch test did work on the 921 when it was first installed and it worked on both tuners (SW-21 4 SAT) but after the latest software downloaded to the receiver, I couldn't get the 921 activated. They (DISH) told me to to try the switch test again after the 921 was updated with the latest software and I got nothing but errors on the switch test. I put one of the sat cables back on the 811 and it works fine.

I have some of my locals on 148 and Sky Angel on 61.5. I'm only using two other receivers with the 921.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

MrFooks: Welcome aboard!

styxfix: Why are you trying to hijack MrFooks thread with a totally unrelated question?


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

styxfix,
Some info here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=33065
Ask in that thread and I will give an exact hookup. John


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

MrFooks-

As a general rule of thumb- Use 1080i for all CRT displays and 720p for all digital displays. Generally, the interconnects ( RGB- Component, vs. HDMI and DVI) has less to do with motion smoothness than does the signal format between prograssive scan and interlaced scan and your monitor design. 
Interlaced scan is designed to improve motion artifacts on a phosphor type display that has fast attack slow decay brightness phosphors. Since digital displays such as DLP, Dila, Lcos, and LCD are "on - off" brightness, the progressive scan where the picture is on - off makes sense.
How the signal is distributed also has little affect on your smoothness of the image display motion, but more to do with the trade off between horizontal detail (1080i better) and motion _compression_ artifacts for high speed action content(720p better). 

Now having said all that there is an exception- When a right to left movement on the screen generates jerky motion, it may be caused by an error in the program rendering at the source. Reversing field order in the software from what the output to tape frame buffer is designed to do, will cause that sort of motion jerkiness you described. The proof is whether you see this all the time or in just one isolated case.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

MrFooks said:


> I just bought a 921 to go with my new Mitsubishi DLP TV.
> I installed an HDMI cable for my dvd player but I'm using a component cable at 1080i setting for the 921.
> The new Mits only have HDMI, no DVI input
> The rolling ticker tape on the news channels though does not roll steadily across the screen though like it does on my 721 and 508.
> ...


Fooks, you can buy a HDMI to DVI cable, I think this would be your best solution. Just do a google search for one, it's no big deal really. Good luck and enjoy your tv!
http://www.national-tech.com/catalog/hdmianddvicable.htm
:grin:


----------



## MrFooks (Nov 20, 2004)

Well , I purchased a dvi male to hdmi female adapter at the local Best Buy and have hooked up the 921 with the HDMI cable.
It still stutters on the rolling ticker on the cable news channels.
I have an antenna connected direct to the Mits and looked around the channels to find a tickertape on the digital locals and found the exact same problem with the Nascar event on NBC today.
They had a ticker running with the order of the drivers. It stuttered at the same pulse as what was evident on Fox News etc.
Does anyone on the board own a Mitsubishi WS-62725 and if they do, do you see the same thing.
For some reason I find this very disconcerting.
Thanks


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

SimpleSimon said:


> MrFooks: Welcome aboard!
> 
> styxfix: Why are you trying to hijack MrFooks thread with a totally unrelated question?


Your right Simon, I should have made a new thread. The title of his thread would have matched mine.

Thanks for the link ctdish. Looks, like the 921 won't be able to see 4 sats with legacy equipment. Swaping out the SW-64 switch didn't make a difference.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

styxfix,
on the point dish screen move the cursor over to the Dish System column then you can select Super. The you can go to the check switch screen and do the test, it will do 34 tests (it doesnt need 50 like the other receivers) mine is usually done in 12.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

styxfix said:


> Your right Simon, I should have made a new thread. The title of his thread would have matched mine.
> 
> Thanks for the link ctdish. Looks, like the 921 won't be able to see 4 sats with legacy equipment. Swaping out the SW-64 switch didn't make a difference.


No problem - hopefully others will learn, too.

As for the title - that's another pet peeve of mine. Everybody says "new install" that doesn't tell anybody anything, really. Your title should be: "New 921 can't see 4 sats with Legacy gear".


----------



## ctdish (Apr 9, 2004)

One other thing I have found. The antenna aimed at 148 is connected to SW21 dish number 1 and the sw 64 is connected to the SW21 dish number 2. If I swap the SW21 lines the 921 will not find some of the sats. John


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

MrFooks said:


> Well , I purchased a dvi male to hdmi female adapter at the local Best Buy and have hooked up the 921 with the HDMI cable.
> It still stutters on the rolling ticker on the cable news channels.
> I have an antenna connected direct to the Mits and looked around the channels to find a tickertape on the digital locals and found the exact same problem with the Nascar event on NBC today.
> They had a ticker running with the order of the drivers. It stuttered at the same pulse as what was evident on Fox News etc.
> ...


I see something similar with my WS-55711 when switching from s-video to 1080i component on an HD channel (i.e. Discovery HD). Momentarily changing channels away and back stabilizes the image. Doing the same switching on an SD channel shows no issues. The jitter does not happen at all at 480p.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

MrFooks said:


> Well , I purchased a dvi male to hdmi female adapter at the local Best Buy and have hooked up the 921 with the HDMI cable.
> It still stutters on the rolling ticker on the cable news channels.
> I have an antenna connected direct to the Mits and looked around the channels to find a tickertape on the digital locals and found the exact same problem with the Nascar event on NBC today.
> They had a ticker running with the order of the drivers. It stuttered at the same pulse as what was evident on Fox News etc.
> ...


I have a Mits DLP 62525 with the 921 connected using an HDMI to DVI cable. I have the 921 set to 720p and I checked the CNN station last night and didn't notice any stuttering on the rolling ticker. Don't know what might be different with your setup except that my antenna is connected to the 921 and not the TV?


----------



## styxfix (Aug 7, 2002)

ctdish said:


> One other thing I have found. The antenna aimed at 148 is connected to SW21 dish number 1 and the sw 64 is connected to the SW21 dish number 2. If I swap the SW21 lines the 921 will not find some of the sats. John


Thanks for help ctdish and others. I finally got the 921 to do a correct switch test for 4 sats.


----------

